# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Tái chế vì cuộc sống

## minh200712

Kể từ ngày 01/09/2012, hãy mang hộp mực Canon chính hãng đã qua sử dụng đến các địa điểm đổi quà ủy quyền của Canon trên toàn quốc để được xử lý đúng cách nhất.

Đặc biệt các khách hàng đem hộp mực cũ đến để tái chế sớm sẽ có cơ hội nhận được các phần quà hấp dẫn. Số lượng quà tặng hạn chế: http://www.facebook.com/canonvietnam...03822229704881

Tiếp sức cùng nhau vì một tương lai xanh

----------

